# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch hành hương đất phật Ấn Độ

## greencanalvietnam

HÀNH HƯƠNG ĐẤT PHẬT ẤN ĐỘ-NEPAL

Lịch trình : 12 Ngày/11 Đêm



Tour hành hương và tham quan các thánh địa phật tích tại xứ Ấn và Nepal sẽ đưa quý khách về vùng đất linh thiêng, huyền bí, vùng đất của Phật với những nét cong cong của những mái chùa và đền đài. Tham gia chuyến đi này, du khách sẽ có những trải nghiệm vô cùng thú vị.  Về với cội nguồn linh thiêng của đất Phật qua các địa danh Sông Hằng, Vườn Thánh Lâm Tỳ Ni, Bồ đề đạo tràng...



Ngày 01: HA NOI – BANGKOK - DELHI

Xe và HDV đón  Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành ra sân bay  Quốc tế Nội Bài, Giúp Quý khách để làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, đáp chuyến bay TG 313 khởi hành lúc 10h 20’ đi DELHI. Đoàn dừng chân tại Phi trường Suvanabummi – Bangkok lúc 11h45’, nghỉ ngơi tạm để chuyển tiếp chuyến bay vào lúc 17h 55’ và 20h 55’đến Delhi. Xe và HDV địa phương sẻ đón Đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại Delhi

Ngày 02: DELHI – AGRA – VARANASI

Sáng sớm Đoàn ra ga xe lửa khởi hành đi Agra, Ăn sáng trên xe lửa. Đến Agra đoàn tham quan các Di sản văn hóa Thế giới như:
- Đền Taj Mahal ( đóng cửa vào ngày thứ 6 hàng tuần ).
Ăn trưa xong Đoàn tiếp tục đi thăm:
- Pháo đài Agra.
Ăn tối và khởi hành đi Varanasi bằng xe lửa khoang giường nằm điều hòa. Nghỉ đêm trên Xe lửa.

Ngày 03: VARANASI

Đoàn đến nơi nhận phòng khách sạn, Đoàn đi tham quan:
- Vườn lộc uyển – vườn Nai ( Deer Park )- nơi Đức Phật thuyết giảng bài Pháp đầu tiên.
Ăn trưa xong, nghỉ ngơi,  Đoàn tham quan tiếp:
- Chùa Dhamekha và các ngôi chùa các nước.
Ăn tối, tự do nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại Varanasi.

Ngày 04 : VARANASI – BODHGAYA ( 250 km )

- Sáng sớm ngắm Sông Hằng bằng du thuyền, dòng sữa mẹ linh thiêng, ngắm cảnh bình minh , và đời sống sinh hoạt của cư dân 2 bờ sông.
Sau khi điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khách sạn, Đoàn khởi hành đi Bodhgaya.
Đến nơi Đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Sau đó Đoàn tham quan:
- Nơi thành Đạo của Đấng từ Phụ Thích Ca Mâu Ni “ Bồ Đề Đạo Tràng”.
Ăn tối , tự do khám phá Bodhgaya về đêm hoặc Thiền định dưới cội cây Bồ đề. Nghỉ đêm tại Bodhgaya.

Ngày 05: BODHGAYA ( Nguyên ngày ở Bodhgaya )

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Đoàn tham quan:
- Chùa Mahabodhi,
- Dòng sông Ni lien thuyền,
- Làng Sujata.
- Chùa Việt Nam, Nhật Bản, Miến điện…
Ăn tối, Nghỉ đêm tại Bodhgaya.


Ngày 06: BODHGAYA- RAGIR – NALANDA – ATNA

Điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khách sạn, Đoàn khởi hành đi Patna, trên đường đi Đoàn ghé tham quan:
- Núi Linh Thứu ( Gridhkutta – Vulture’s Park )
- Tượng Hòa Bình Thế giới,
- Hang động Rừng Khổ Hạnh ( Sapatarni ),
- Khu vườn Trúc Lâm Tịnh Xá ( Venuvanaram ) và nơi lưu đày (Nhà tù) Bimbisar
Ăn trưa, Nghỉ ngơi.
Buổi chiều: Đoàn tiếp tục đi xuống Nalanda để tham quan Trường Đại học Phật giáo cổ xưa nhất và đầu tiên trên thế giới. Đến Patna ăn tối, nhận phòng kháchsạn nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại Patna.

Ngày 07: PATNA – VAISHALI (THÀNH TỲ XÁ LY )– KUSHINAGAR

Trả phòng khách sạn, Ăn sáng xong Đoàn khởi hành đi Kushinagar trên đường đi Đoàn ghé thăm chiêm bái Vaishali:
- Trụ đá do Vua Asoka xây dựng vào thế kỷ thứ III trước công nguyên.
- Tu viện nơi Đức Phật từng cư ngụ. Ăn trưa.
- Và các Chùa các nước trên thế giới.
Đoàn khởi hành về KUSHINAGAR, nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối. Tự do nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại Kushinagar.

Ngày 08: KUSHINAGAR – LUMBINI  

Ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn Đoàn khởi hành đi Lumbini.
Trên đường đi ghé tham quan:
- Chùa Mahaparinirvana – nơi Đức Phật nhập đại Niết Bàn.
- Tháp Rambhar ( Nơi hỏa táng Đức Phật ).
- Chùa Nhật Bản.
Tiếp tục hành  trình, đến cửa khẩu làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh 2 nước. Đến Nepal, ăn trưa , nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
Buổi chiều: Đoàn tham quan toàn bộ khu vườn Lâm Tỳ Ni:
- Nơi Bồ tát Shidhatta đản sanh.
- Tháp thờ Maya
- Chùa Việt nam…
Ăn tối, Nghỉ đêm tại Lumbini.

Ngày 09: LUMBINI – SRAVASTI

Đoàn điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khách sạn, lên xe khởi hành về lại Ấn độ, làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh 2 nước. Tiếp tục hành trình.
Ăn trưa. Chiều đến Sravasti. Đoàn tham quan:
- Saheth ( Jetvanaram – Khu vườn Kỳ viên ).
- Maheth ( Anguilimal Caves – động đá ).
Nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn tối. Tự do nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại Sravasti.

Ngày 10: SRAVASTI – LUCKNOW – DELHI

Sau khi điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khách sạn, Đoàn lên xe đến Lucknow. Ăn trưa Đoàn đến ga xe lửa lên tàu khoang điều hòa để đi Delhi. Ăn tối, Tự do khám phá Delhi về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Delhi.

Ngày 11: DELHI – BANGKOK

Điểm tâm sáng xong, Đoàn trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành đi tham quan Thủ Đô New Delhi: Các tòa nhà kiến trúc công phu thời đế chế Anh quốc, Qutab Minar thế kỷ thứ 11, Ăn trưa, Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Cổng Ấn độ và các tòa nhà chính phủ, Đài tưởng niệm Thánh Mahatama Gandhi, Đền Birla ( Laxmi Narayan ).
Ăn tối xong, Xe và HDV địa phương sẻ tiễn Đoàn ra sân bay Delhi về Bangkok chuyến bay lúc 23h30 TG 316 đến 5h 25’ Bangkok nghỉ tại sân bay Suvanabummi.



Ngày 12: HA NOI
Đoàn nghỉ ngơi đi tham quan BKK, chùa Vàng, chùa Khánh Vân-ngôi chùa cổ của người Viêtnam trên đất Thailand. Ăn trưa,  sau đó ra sân  bay về Việt Nam (TG 684),  đến Sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về Trung tâm. Lưu luyến chia tay đoàn hẹn gặp lại chuyến đi sau.







BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên



NGƯỜI LỚN


PHÒNG ĐƠN

    1.750 USD


     300 USD



GIÁ BAO GỒM
• Vé máy bay khứ hồi chặng quốc tế.
• Vé Xe  lửa từ Lucknow đến Agra.
• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao ( 2, 3 người / phòng ).
• Phí visa nhập cảnh Ấn Độ, Nepal.
• Ăn uống theo chương trình, nước uống khăn lạnh phục vụ suốt tuyến.
• Phương tiện vận chuyển, vé tham quan vào cổng 1 lần tất cả các điểm có trong chương trình.
• Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình theo suốt hành trình
• Xe đưa, đón tại điểm hẹn và suốt tuyến.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế.
• Quà tặng du lịch

KHÔNG BAO GỒM
• Phí làm hộ chiếu.
• Xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình, Phụ thu phòng đơn ( 150$ suốt hành trình )
• Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (nếu mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài)
• Chi phí cá nhân phát sinh ngoài chương trình
• Hành lý quá cước qui định, chi phí cá nhân, lệ phí chụp ảnh…
• Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế (3 USD/ ngày/ khách), nhân viên phục vụ.

Lưu ý:

·        Hộ chiếu (yêu cầu phải còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành)

·        Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi miễn phí tour, vé máy bay tính theo quy định của Hàng không (ăn ngủ cha mẹ tự lo)

·        Trẻ em từ 2 – 11 (ngủ chung giường với cha mẹ)

·        Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn

·        Chương trình du lịch có thể thay đổi tuỳ thuộc vào điều kiện tình hình thời tiết, sức khoẻ, giao thông…nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham quan.

·        Giá trên có thể thay đổi bởi phụ thu nhiên liệu Hàng không vào thời điểm in vé.

• Visa Ấn Độ cần tối thiểu 10 ngày, vì thế quý khách vui lòng đăng ký trước 20 ngày.
• Quý khách chuẩn bị sẵn 2 tấm hình 4cm x 6cm nền trắng khi lên đăng ký tour
• Công ty tổ chức sẽ giữ hộ chiếu của quý khách trong thời gian 15 ngày trước chuyến đi để làm visa
• Quý khách từ 70 tuổi trở lên vui lòng đóng thêm phí bảo hiểm cao cấp (phí thay đổi tùy theo tour).
• Quý khách từ 75 tuổi trở lên yêu cầu phải có giấy xác nhận đầy đủ sức khỏe để đi du lịch nước ngoài của Bác sĩ và phải có người thân dưới 60 tuổi (đầy đủ sức khỏe) đi theo.
• Công ty du lịch không nhận khách có thai từ 5 tháng trở lên tham gia các tour du lịch nước ngoài.
• Trong trường hợp bất khả kháng do thời tiết, thiên tai, đình công, bạo động, phá hoại, chiến tranh, dịch bệnh, chuyến bay bị trì hoãn hay bị hủy do thời tiết hoặc do kỹ thuật…..dẫn đến tour không thể thực hiện tiếp tục được, Công ty sẽ hoàn trả lại tiền tour cho quý khách sau khi đã trừ lại các chi phí dịch vụ đã thực hiện như phí làm visa,… và không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường thêm bất kỳ chi phí nào khác.
• Trong trường hợp chỉ có 01 khách (người lớn) đi với 01 bé (dưới 12 tuổi), quý khách vui lòng đóng tiền tour cho Bé ngủ giường riêng.
• Chương trình có thể thay đổi tuỳ tình hình chuyến bay, khách sạn tại Ấn độ  và Nepal được xác nhận chính thức vào ngày họp đoàn, trước ngày đi 2 - 3 ngày. Các điểm tham quan có thể không theo thứ tự trong chương trình nhưng vẩn đảm bảo đầy đủ nội dung theo trong chương trình.







Thông tin thêm, mời Quý khách liên hệ: Ms Tâm 01266200333

Chúc Quý khách 1 chuyến đi vui vẻ thú vị !

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA | TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA |  TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ : 0466622231 // 0462962557
- TƯ VẦN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, VISA JAPAN, XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT VN XIN GỌI: 0423240240

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN & LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN 

- BOOK KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ, ÚC XIN GỌI: 0422400333

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

